# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Rotation d'une image en fonction d'un objet

## scorcx

Bonjour, voila je vous explique mon problme, je dois faire pivoter une image insre en fonction d'un objet (ici une autre image), seulement je ne sais pas comment faire avec Tkinter.  ::(: 
Je n'ai pour l'instant pas de code a montrer car je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre ^^"
Merci d'avance

----------


## scorcx

```

```

J'ai pour l'instant, trouver a faire ceci, mais lorsque je change la hausse, donc l'orientation de mon image, j'ai ce message d'erreur:



> Exception in Tkinter callback
> Traceback (most recent call last):
>   File "C:\Python33\lib\tkinter\__init__.py", line 1475, in __call__
>     return self.func(*args)
>   File "C:/Users/loulo_000/Desktop/test.py", line 43, in orienter
>     self.boss.coords(self.buse, self.x1, self.y1, self.x2, self.y2)
>   File "C:\Python33\lib\tkinter\__init__.py", line 2299, in coords
>     self.tk.call((self._w, 'coords') + args))]
> _tkinter.TclError: wrong # coordinates: expected 0 or 2, got 4

----------

